# M10x1.0 metric tap



## filthyredneck

Anybody have or know where I can my hands on a M10x1.0 tap? This is what the CR7E spark plugs are in our brutes....my front cyclinder has been boogered up ever since I bought the bike and I'm just wantin to chase the threads out and get it back right. I can still run plugs in and out right now and they tighten up as they should but they are VERY tough to screw in/out and it usually damages the threads on the spark plug. The hole isnt stripped out, but I think it may have been cross-threaded before. Any help would be greatly appreciated...just tryin to get by without havin to buy a spark plug repair kit which is over a 100 bucks.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i ordered one out of a tool and die shops book, im not sure what book ar anything though


----------



## phreebsd

we should start the mimb loan-a-tool program.
gotta figure out how to get trusted peeps only tho


----------



## byrd

i hear that. its hard to trust some ppl tho now a days. maybe u could set up a pay pal system of some sort and pay when u borrow but get ur money back when its returned


----------



## filthyredneck

byrd sounds like you go use the rent-a-tools at autozone lol. I can usually meet someone one time and decide whether I'd trust em with my stuff or not....so far I've had pretty good judgement. All my tools are available to just about anybody that needs em, all you gotta do is ask... now I dont have a snap-on shop or anything, but I got enough to get the job done.
I've been to several different parts houses and have yet to find the tap. Looked online, and Amazon shows some, but I dont know anything about them...the world of taps and dies is still new to me so no clue what to actually look for. I just know what size I need lol.


----------



## byrd

lol nah i always buy the tool i need jus in case i need it again, but when friends of mine borrow my stuff it take forever to get it back. they figure ill call when i need it instead of jus bringing it back. gotta love friends


----------



## filthyredneck

Only thing I've loaned out so far that took awhile to get back was my HL spring compressor. Loaned it to a buddy in Lufkin (about 1.5hrs away from me) back in May when I first got home from Iraq and just got it back weekend before last. Everything else is usually back in a couple days.


----------



## walker

good i need that high dolla SOBing tool for the teryx beavel gear swap ...lol


----------



## badazzbrute

Filthy, I have a good tap and die set... I will check tomorrow and see if I have the size you need... If so, I will let you know and if you send me your addy, I will lend it to you... Just send back when you are done, but keep it long enough to make sure your threads are right... Let you know something tomorrow...


----------



## filthyredneck

badazzbrute said:


> Filthy, I have a good tap and die set... I will check tomorrow and see if I have the size you need... If so, I will let you know and if you send me your addy, I will lend it to you... Just send back when you are done, but keep it long enough to make sure your threads are right... Let you know something tomorrow...


 
Aight man, sounds good... and much appreciated.


----------



## brute2215

i just had the same problem you are having but it was my back plug on a brute and the way i fixed it was to go to napa and buy a spark plug thread chaser. They had one her in conway, ar but they are pretty pricy. I think the tool and a new plug was $90 bucks. It was a fairly simple process. You should have a lot easier time because the front one is not as hard to get to as the back one on mine. Have any questions just ask.


----------



## filthyredneck

Ok thanks brute2215... I've actually been lookin at the spark plug thread repair kits online and yeah they are quite pricey...which is why I was hoping to find a tap to run down in there. Room is not an issue since my bike is completely torn apart right now... its basically just the rolling chasis with motor and diffs. ALL plastic, including floorboards is off, fuel tank, and about half of my muzzy are all removed at the moment... Good to know that Napa has one that will work though, I'll keep that as my "Plan B"


----------



## blue beast

I HAVE ONE ... GOT IT AT "ABC AUTO PARTS" DO YALL HAVE ONE OF THOSE DOWN THERE.(ok thats better had to turn the caps off)...thay had a assortment of stuff .had a guy tell if its odd go there. they deal with alot of racing parts etc...went everywhere else first.. then went in looked and it was there.


----------



## filthyredneck

^OK.... have to look into ABC and see if I can find one fairly close


----------



## filthyredneck

MIMB Loan-A-Tool program has begun:bigok:..... Thanks blue beast! 

I got it figured out.... if somebody shafts somebody else of tools, etc. then it should be an automatic BAN.... I cant make it through one single day without visiting the computer to see whats new on MIMB. I dont know what i'd do if I was banned, obviously everybody knows my bike so I couldnt create a new profile under a different name.


----------



## rmax

i have the napa thread chaser its meant to be used with the head still installed you insert in cyl put some tension on it an back it out. my local napa will order anything i need an 99% of the time have it at 7 the next morning, good luck let me know if you still need one


----------



## meangreen360

Justin,we stopped at abc auto in jacksonville. They didnt have one. I believe it was abc.:thinking:


----------



## badazzbrute

Sorry for taking so long filthy, but the closest I have is 10 x 1.5 ... If I had it, I would have sent it to you... With what I do for a living, it shouldn't be hard to find one... I will stop at a couple of my supply houses tomorrow and if I find you one, I will pick it up and send it to you... Will let you know tomorrow evening...


----------



## blue beast

i sent him mine this morning... he should get it tuesday morning or wednesday at the latest.


----------



## filthyredneck

Thats right Shawn...we did stop there and they didnt have one, I forgot about that.

Thanks badazzbrute for looking, blue beast and I bs'd for awhile last night and he is sending me the one he has. Thanks again Doug...


----------



## filthyredneck

rmax said:


> i have the napa thread chaser its meant to be used with the head still installed you insert in cyl put some tension on it an back it out. my local napa will order anything i need an 99% of the time have it at 7 the next morning, good luck let me know if you still need one


 
If for some wierd reason I cant get the tap to work that I'm gettin from blue beast I'll give ya a call... Thanks for the offer.


----------



## badazzbrute

Thats cool man... glad you are able to get what you need...


----------



## gpinjason

Sorry bro, I've been off work for 2 weeks now with my wife and newborn.. if I had been at work, I could get that tap for you... I'll be back at work Monday if you don't get it by then... I work in a machine shop in Deer Park, and pretty sure we have a tap that size.. let me know


----------



## filthyredneck

Tap made it here Tuesday.... the gf hid it from me cuz she was mad at me, told me she threw it away lol. I told her she better not have cuz it was borrowed. She gave it to me Wednesday. ....Thanks again blue beast.

Thanks gpinjason.... I got it now, will be usin it this weekend.


----------



## meangreen360

Sweet! Now no more excuses!lol


----------



## walker

meangreen360 said:


> Sweet! Now no more excuses!lol


yea what he said


----------



## filthyredneck

Just something to keep in mind for later down the road......
I now have a M10x1.0 tap in my tool collection so if anybody in the area needs to use one just hit me up. Thanks again blue beast!....


----------



## blue beast

your welcome .. hope yall get some good use out of it down there, since its so hard to find in your part of the country


----------



## filthyredneck

Just got done re-threading that front hole... seems like it's gonna work out, but had to get creative because my tap wrench wouldnt fit down in there good enough to do anything with it... ran it in about a 1/8" at a time, plenty of grease each time... and bought a very tiny attachment for my lil shop vac to where I could vacuum out the spark plug hole and top of the cylinder after each time I pulled the tap back out...


----------

